# Hall and Oats - Sarah Smile Backing Track



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I had a project to do last weekend which required me to create a backing track for this tune. Figured I share it.

Backing track:

http://www.box.net/shared/gydayr0326

Chord changes:

http://www.box.net/shared/2bnvaztedn

I did the drums and keys using BIAB. I went over top with the guitar and bass lines using Audacity. It's about twice as long as the original tune for jamming purposes.

Enjoy!


----------

